# How do I ween my puppy off pee pads?



## yumseyo (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All, Please offer your suggestions. I have a 11 week old puppy that we are the second owners for. The young lady who had him for about a month lived in an apartment, and pee pad trained him but did not crate him. I have had him for about a week now and have been trying to ween him off the pads but could use your help. During the day, I would crate him for 2-4 hours at a time (started two days ago). He would not dirty his crate, but won't go outside yet, he only would go on the pee pad in the kitchen where he spends most of his time. I could take him out side, he would sniff the pads (I have even tried using soild pads) and then just sit on them and start to play. The minute I get back to the kitchen he would look for the pee pad and do his thing. Please help.


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

When I was reading online about puppy potty training they said:



> When all goes well and they are using the papers consistently, the papers are either moved closer to the door and/or another set is placed outside. The transition is made from concentrating the toilet habits to one spot inside the home to one spot outside the home. Finally, the papers inside are eliminated. The only problem with this method is that for a period of time it encourages the animal to eliminate inside the home. In our experience, house training may take longer when this method is used. - http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1548&aid=157


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

in my oppinion bringing him to your house I wouldn't have offered the pee pads at all. I personally HATE pee pads. I would continue to crate train him, sounds like that is working well and he is getting the point. Pee pads actually have a scent built into them to make the puppy go to it and pee. I would take the pee pads out of the house completely and put them in various placed OUTSIDE! Since he knows to go on them, if they are outside then he will be drawn to them and will start learning to go out side! Then eventually take a pad away slowly till you no longer have anymore! Then when he goes outside off of a pee pad...OMG ton's of praise nice pats ont he head and a treat! Make it a really big deal and a good thing he went OUTSIDE!


----------



## yumseyo (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you MandyMMR for your suggestions. I will start to remove the pads from in the house. I already have them outside. He also is starting to use them as a play area. (is this a bad sign that he might not mind laying in his pee?). The problem I think I have is that I have to take him down a flight of stairs and thru the garage to get outside. Maybe it takes too long to get there, he forgets he has to go, and all he wants to do is play? I've noticed this on the last few times I've taken him down during the day. I am with him a lot, but I am still crating him and leaving the room. OMG the screaming he does is agony! Boy is he testing my patience!


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

I know its a long ways to get to the potty area for my puppy as well. We have a specific area where all our dogs go potty and that helps remind him.. .that this is where he potties! So... if you can find a designated spot and try to make it smell like so. Put used puppy pads or make something with his pee on it... it will help him realize this is where his potty is!! 

(Like this sounds gross but I would after cleaning up his pee on the tile I would rub the paper towel on the ground outside or maybe bury it in the dirt.. something to get HIS scent right there.) 

I also don't leave Aiko there for more then 3 minutes if he starts playing. I pick him up and put him back in the potty area.

Have a treat ready for when he does go there. Reward him for his good behavior!! 

It's just a suggestion... but maybe it will work.

Good luck.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

yumseyo said:


> The problem I think I have is that I have to take him down a flight of stairs and thru the garage to get outside. Maybe it takes too long to get there, he forgets he has to go, and all he wants to do is play?


how often are you taking him out to potty?? I would take him out every 30minutes to get him to start potty training correctly. ALso remember he is only 11 weeks old and his attention can get distracted easily. It is up to you to redirect his attention (although I know it is easier said than done)


----------



## yumseyo (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks again for all the help. I've calculated his pee times to be every 2 hours except at night. But he will stay in a crate that I have put in our bedroom all night (6-8 hours) and go on a pad outside first thing when he gets up. I have taken him outside about every 2 hours and he just sits there and starts to play. I will take Jeannies suggestion and bring him in after a couple of minutes. Then I bring him back up into my kitchen and he plays a little then finds the pad to pee on  (real fustrating! LOL). Maybe I am not leaving him in the crate long enough? It hurts me soooo much to hear him crying, but I leave him in, and ONLY take him out when he is quiet (after 15-30 mins). I have been turning the TV on in the kitchen for some noise for him to (CNN..maybe he'll keep up with current events ! LOL) Maybe I just need to be consistent, but I want to make sure I don't miss the 8 week to 12 week "sponge like" mentality he is suppose to have. So far, during the day (for the past 3 days), he is in the crate from 10 am - 12..then I feed him in the crate..take him outside, if he doesn't do his business, I would put him back in his crate for 15 min, then if he doesn't do his business, I would let him go on the pee pad inside (I know wrong, but I can't just let him keep it in). Then crate from 1-3pm and after that he's with me in the kitchen when I am preparing dinner and when I go to pick up my wife. He is a "sleepy dog" car rider !!. I really want him to do well..


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the best solution is to not have any pee pads in your house at all. Like Mandy said as well. Make him realize he has to pee outside.

He doesnt realize he's doing anything bad. He was trained to pee on the pads and thats what he's gonna do as long as they are there.

You want him to associate peeing and outdoors. So start with the pads there. Keep him in the crate for longer periods if necessary. Sometimes Aiko stays in his crate and every time I take him out, I carry him out to the potty and make him go potty.

Another thing I read is that when they are peeing or pooping say "the word" I say Potty. This helps them associate the word with the act, don't say it when they are sniffing though. So sometimes when Aiko is sniffing around and not going, I say , "go potty" and he selects his spot and does his thing. 

If you find that you still can't get him to go outside start with the potty pads saying this and treating and then move to the outdoors.


----------



## yumseyo (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the support Sweet Jeannie. You Aiko is REALLY cute. Is he a toy, or just real little? Thanks also to Mandy for his suggestions. . Also, just one question. I brought my puppy to our bed and he decided to baptise the duvet cover and almost thru to the down comforter. Luckily they were washable but we don't trust him on the bed any longer. Do you think it was a "fluke" or was he just so excited from playing? If I remember right, he peed just before going onto the bed.


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

Aiko is a Pomeranian he will average to be 7lbs at full grown.  and as far as your little one in bed you want to get am enzyme cleaner (I use Natures Miracle) and spray those spots then wash them. It removes the odor for puppy noses too which are way better than ours.

I tried to bring Aiko to bed with me too and had the same result. I will have to wait until I know he can be fully trusted which will likely take 9 months to a year.


----------

